# HD VIDEO: Florida Night Fishing Footage



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

HD VIDEO: Florida Night Fishing Footage

Here we have some night fishing footage from Florida last summer. The clip is about 6 minutes long. 

The video is a progressive download windows media streaming file. _*The video will take 10 minutes to 1 hour to download depending on your connection speed.*_

Here is the link: http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/video/FloridaNightAction.wmv

Deaver


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet stuff ya got there man nice footage, good job!


----------



## fmchale840 (Oct 22, 2008)

*good job*

That was nice.... looked like you guys had a great time...


----------

